# Handslap



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Bought this new catty, only problem is no matter how i shoot it im getting the worst handslap imaginable, right on the fingertips, every singoe shot, ive tried twisting the bands, flipping it makes it even worse, not flipping better but still get bad handslap, and tweaking the pouch is terrible.

It came with double bands but the handslap was bad with marbles as expected so i changed it to singles and its still terrible, more than likely the catty design but its based on a bill hays design so im not quite sure

Any ideas?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Not sure mate...

Think that maye be the result of somebody making a catapult... that has never shot one :S

Just kidding... hope you get it sorted mate.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Try heavier ammo?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

how long are your bands


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You must be shooting too light of ammo for your band set up. -- Tex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

As mentioned. Lighter ammo. The marbles if not 5/8 " are to light for those bands. Try attach the band to the fork in a manner in which the wrap is as close to the top of the fork as possible. This will change the return path of the retracting band and eliminate the slap. Also a lighter pouch will help.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

The weight of the ammo does seem to be crucial. On one of mine I have triple .03 natural latex. With 20 gramme lead there is massive bandslap. With 38 gramme lead there is none


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help, they are 5/8 marbles im shooting and never had any problems with these bands and ammo on other catties.

Been out shooting today and the handslap hasnt been happening, this is when ive been shooting it without flipping and without turning the pouch, just scared of fork hits


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I got comfortable with hand slap years ago when I was young and dating ????


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes that is another copy of one of my designs. I never released the template for that design because Pete Hogan has full rights to it in the UK.... and he is the only one authorized to do so as well. I know there's many who take liberty with other's designs and work, but that activity really shouldn't be condoned.

Anyway, that being said, the technique for not getting handslap is pretty simple... just don't flip or tweak or any of that mess. Line up the bands on the target and release, If the tips are properly designed the band's return path will be more through the forks than hitting the hand.

Also, if you follow the banding technique used for the micro ranger, like in the following video.. you won't have to worry about forkhits either. Notice that the fork gap on the Micro Ranger is 1" and I'm using 9/16", 265 grain lead and I don't flip or tweak or anything. The fork gap on the style of slingshot you are using should be about 2 1/2" so there shouldn't be any worries.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Yes that is another copy of one of my designs. I never released the template for that design because Pete Hogan has full rights to it in the UK.... and he is the only one authorized to do so as well. I know there's many who take liberty with other's designs and work, but that activity really shouldn't be condoned.


Is that right... slimey forker is rob! ...

He sells that as his own design too!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I may be wrong but are your bands fitted to the right side of the slingshot looks like the folk was made for a left hander ?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

phil said:


> I may be wrong but are your bands fitted to the right side of the slingshot looks like the folk was made for a left hander ?


Its banded for a left hander mate...and hes left handed  ...

You took your tablets today phil


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

blue pocket rocket said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > I may be wrong but are your bands fitted to the right side of the slingshot looks like the folk was made for a left hander ?
> ...


Im actually right handed but hold my catty in the left,

And rob says he has full rights to the design from you bill?


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I would use lighter bands and a kangaroo leather pouch, you won't be having that problem then. I use 20-15mm DTG and shoot 9mm steel up to 12mm lead with no problem at all.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Lighter bands and pouch would be my guess.


----------

